# Boston/Sacramento/Philly three way rumor



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

To Boston:
Andres Nocioni

To Sacramento:
Samuel Dalembert, JR Giddens

To Philadelphia:
Kenny Thomas, Brian Scalabrine, Tony Allen

I saw this on Yahoo sports. I'm 100% for this deal as Thomas, Scalabrine, and Allen all come off the books. All three players are scrubs, and not having Dalembert at center will mean the team will be definitely worse for the next two months (AT LEAST) so we're looking at lottery.

I'm not mad at this at all.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

If they switched Brand for Dalembert, I'd be for it. But Dalembert comes off in two years anyways. They still won't have cap space, and while they might use the MLE, Dalembert could be a great trade chip next year.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Why do the Kings feel like they need another Center? What the hell...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Come on now, this deal makes Boston so much better. How can you be for this?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sixers and Celtics aren't a rivalry. Why would I care if it makes them better?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I always thought that "don't trade in conference" thing was dumb..


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

It is.

If the team in conference is offering you the best deal you have to take it.

Maybe I see the validity in football, but in the NBA you play teams such a small amount that it doesn't matter.


----------

